# Ranking of super hero animated series



## The810kid (Jan 19, 2012)

What is your own personal ranking of Marvel and D.C animated adaptations?


----------



## James Bond (Jan 19, 2012)

Justice League probrally my favourite with X-Men being a close second because of the awesome intro.


----------



## Glued (Jan 19, 2012)

1) Spawn TAS (Image Comics)
2) The MAXX (Image Comics)
3) Batman TAS
4) Justice League Unlimited
5) Silver Surfer TAS
6) X-men TAS
7) Batman Beyond
8) Static Shock The Animated Series
9) Superman the Animated Series
10) Batman: Brave and the Bold
11) Avengers: Earth's Mightiest Heroes
12) Fantastic Four TAS (Because it had my favorite character in all of fiction whose name some of you can guess)
13) Hulk TAS
14) Spider-man TAS


----------



## Achilles (Jan 19, 2012)

Marvel:
Spectacular Spider-Man
X-men animated
Avengers
90's Spider-man
The Silver Surfer
X-men Evolution 
The second season of the UPN Fantastic Four 

Does GI Joe count as marvel? :ho

D.C.
Batman TAS
Superman TAS
Justice League
Static Shock
Teen Titans
Batman Beyond

The only D.C. cartoon I didn't care for was The Legion of Super Heroes, especially after the revamp.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Spider-Man
Batman
X-Men
Superman
Batman Beyond

Best ones.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 19, 2012)

1) Spectacular Spider-Man
2) The Avenger show they have now
3) Justice League
4) Batman Beyond
5) Superman the animated series
6) Batman the animated series
7) Young Justice
8) X-Men
9) X-Men evolution
10) Spider-Man (1990s)



That would be my top ten.


----------



## martryn (Jan 19, 2012)

Early 90's X-Men. 
The crazy animated Spider-Man that was on MTV.
Teen Titans (love the intro)
The good Batman series (with Luke Skywalker as the Joker)
90's Spider-Man
That one X-Men series where they were in high school


----------



## Achilles (Jan 19, 2012)

I forgot the Fleischer Superman shorts. They were a series...of films.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

martryn said:


> Early 90's X-Men.
> The crazy animated Spider-Man that was on MTV.
> Teen Titans (love the intro)
> The good Batman series (with Luke Skywalker as the Joker)
> ...



I think that was X-Men Evolution. And you're right, that was a good one.

Never liked Teen Titans though.


----------



## Z (Jan 19, 2012)

1. Batman the Animated Series
2. Superman the Animated Series
3. Justice League 
4. Batman Beyond
5. The Batman
6. Static Shock

Haven't seen the Marvel shows (the 90s) in a while, but I don't remember liking them as much as the best DC ones.


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 19, 2012)

1. JL/JLU
2. X-Men TAS
3. Avengers EMH
4. Batman TAS
5. X-Men Evolution


----------



## TSC (Jan 20, 2012)

1.Batman TAS
2. X-men TAS
3. Superman TAS
4. JL/JLU TAS
5. X-Men Evolution
6. Batman Beyond
7. Zeta project


I didn't watch many of the marvel ones as a kid except for x-men.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZAhqEiq4cA[/YOUTUBE]

Quite possibly the best cartoon intro music ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 20, 2012)

James Bond said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZAhqEiq4cA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Quite possibly the best cartoon intro music ever.



Fixed that for you.


Do people still do this?


----------



## Z (Jan 20, 2012)

Pfft. This one is the best


----------



## James Bond (Jan 20, 2012)

Justice League intro was epic but sorry X-Men theme is just... insane :E


----------



## Glued (Jan 20, 2012)

Your all wrong, this is the GREATEST INTRO EVER

[Youtube]XggH5-vLlUQ[/Youtube]


----------



## Achilles (Jan 20, 2012)

Don't need no more. That's ungrammatical! 

The best superhero theme.

[YOUTUBE]375ENQbru8s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spidey (Jan 20, 2012)

hmmmmm in rough order off the top o' the dome:

Spectacular spider-man
Batman tas
Justice league 
Avengers EMH
Spider-man tas
Batman beyond
x-men tas
spider-man (mtv)

I'm sure i'm skipping over some.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2012)

#1.  Cassandra Cain The Animated Series (2014)


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 20, 2012)

James Bond said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZAhqEiq4cA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Quite possibly the best cartoon intro music ever.


this

Jean is so hot.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 21, 2012)

Clearly, the X-Men intro, followed very closely by Batman (TAS).


----------



## Magikbyrd (Jan 21, 2012)

1) Spectacular Spider-man
2) Avengers EMH
3) Justice League
4) Batman Beyond
5) Teen Titans
6) X-men
7) The 1990s Spider-man
8) Batman TAS


----------



## TSC (Jan 21, 2012)

James Bond said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZAhqEiq4cA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Quite possibly the best cartoon intro music ever.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWTad94mre8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 21, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Don't need no more. That's ungrammatical!
> 
> The best superhero theme.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]375ENQbru8s[/YOUTUBE]



You win. But _CRY FOR THE MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!_ is a close second.

Seriously if X-Men TAS had the same animation as the japanese opening it would have for real been Jim Lee's X-Men TAS. They would have had to added dudes name to the title.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2012)

Pfft.  Darkwing Duck was good.  But it wasn't even the best show of it's day.  People liked Ducktales, Rescue Rangers, and Tailspin more.  I know those aren't super hero shows... but the best super hero show shouldn't lose to them.  Disqualified.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 21, 2012)

Darkwing Duck was cooler than all those shows.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2012)

yeah Darwing Duck owned


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jn1uZT9M7ck[/YOUTUBE]


----------

